# Cheap, effective, edge inspector,frugal woodworking



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

That's a cool way to re purpose something that would otherwise be thrown out.
My personal tool edge inspector is the hairs on my arm. If they get shaved off, then its sharp enough for me.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

My edge inspector is the wood I'm working on. If the tool cuts well, its sharp enough. I wouldn't even know what a sharp edge looked like if I looked at it through a lens. WHat can I say…...I'm a primate.


----------



## scueplain (Sep 19, 2011)

It is also good for splinters if you don't want to inspect edges. You would be surprised how rough the edge looks even if you can shave with it.


----------

